# hardware store slingshot



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I like the idea of hardware store Slingshots, and It is fun to scrounge for ideas when my wife is looking at vanities or something, not to mention that I have felt a little challenged lately. I found these little guys and loved them. These could be used for a ton of ideas, I just bolted them to a little aluminum spacer. It reminds me of a little David.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

That is really cool


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I wanna like this twice. I can't tell you how many times I've done the same thing. That looks pretty sharp.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Another great idea! Slingshots really are everywhere ....

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh No, Oh No .... I now am going to be making sling shots from stuff I find at Home Depot ;- )

Nice clean looking little unit, I like the aluminum spacer idea, do you also have a piece of wood in there ? What kind of band/tube attachment method do you plan on using ?

Seriously, I'm going to make one, I'm getting the parts tomorrow ;- ) Can you just buy that part by itself or must you buy the total hinge ?

wll


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Just using ott, the fork doesn't have to be as wide as the band. There is no wood spacer or hinge, just the clasp thingies and the aluminum spacer.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

The Gopher said:


> Just using ott, the fork doesn't have to be as wide as the band. There is no wood spacer or hinge, just the clasp thingies and the aluminum spacer.


Great, thanks ? you bought those separately or as a completed gate latch ?

wll


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Separate, they were 1.99 each at Menards


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

The Gopher said:


> Separate, they were 1.99 each at Menards


To sick to get out today, I'm looking forward to this project ;- )

wll


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

The Gopher said:


> Separate, they were 1.99 each at Menards


...I'll give you $124.95 for it 

Just joshin'...nice lil' sling either way man, good eye for inspiration !


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> The Gopher said:
> 
> 
> > Separate, they were 1.99 each at Menards
> ...


There's not nearly enough parts...

Great work man!!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well the office called and needed me to do some bank stuff, so since I was out I went to Lowes .... they only sell both pieces of the hinge for $3..50+ and I need two. Since a Daisy total sling is $4.97, I said no thanks.

For me it is not worth it, too bad, it would be cool .... but I'll keep looking ;- )

wll


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I love doing stuff like that! Use your imagination, save money, and make a frame-great job Bud!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

cool!


----------

